# How to train for mass



## luk17918 (Jan 2, 2021)

Learn some of Arnold Schwarzenegger's favorite classic bodybuilding exercises and preferred training techniques for building muscle. Get the knowledge you need to train for mass!

When it comes to bodybuilding, Arnold Schwarzenegger knows best. His plan for quality mass and extreme strength isn't complicated. In fact, it's steeped in the fundamentals and old-school exercises that should be at the heart of everyone's program. It's a surefire road to growth, but it's fraught with pain and struggle. If you want to learn bodybuilding from the world's best bodybuilder, you're in the right place.

"The biggest mistake being made in bodybuilding today is that people aren't covering basic exercises," says the Austrian Oak. And by basic, Arnold doesn't mean easy. Many contemporary fitness centers are full of people on machines, not in squat racks, and big-box gyms often lack even a single platform. Arnold disapproves: "Today, when I go in the gymnasium, I don't see any of the kids learning about the clean and press, or the snatch, or the upright row from the floor." Schwarzenegger's insistence on the essential lifts is not due to some grandfatherly desire to live in the past. It comes from decades of continued interest and expertise in the industry, and from the hard-earned knowledge that it doesn't take fancy machines or off-the-wall programming to become arguably the best bodybuilder in history. Get back to your bodybuilding roots and experience unbelievable growth. http://adfoc.us/x77059476






1


----------



## AntonySilva (Feb 15, 2021)

I've been trying to gain weight for a very long time, but it just doesn't work out. Even I followed the diet, it does not work. What do you advise?


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

AntonySilva said:


> I've been trying to gain weight for a very long time, but it just doesn't work out. Even I followed the diet, it does not work. What do you advise?


 Eat more calories 

that was always the issue for me, I thought I was eating enough but I wasn't. I kept bumping it up and eventually started gaining weight.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Stick to big compound lifts.

Sauats, deadlifts, bench, OHP, Olympic lifts. This combined with a calorie surplus will guarantee gains. If your not gaining then you aren't progressively overloading your muscles and eating enough. Doesn't mean eating rubbish, it means eating foods your body can utilise to repair itself.


----------

